# Anmachen für Anfänger und Fortgeschrittene



## Tokko (13 Feb. 2008)

.


*Netzfundstücke


[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]Für Männer

PHASE 1: DER ERSTE SCHRITT

Wir nehmen an, dass Sie bereits einmal einen Vertreter des weiblichen Geschlechts gesehen haben, daher wissen, was Sie wollen. Das ist gut, aber zu wenig. Der Feind ist meistens clever, daher immun gegen das plumpe Anbraten wie: "Du willst es ja auch!" oder "Willst Du meine Briefmarkensammlung sehen!", sowie das zielgerichtete Nachpfeifen auf häufig frequentierten Gehwegen. Auch Klapse auf das Hinterteil bringen meist nur Klapse mit der Faust ins Gesicht ein. Trennen Sie sich also schweren Herzens von der Vorstellung, dass die Frauen untertänige, willige Hügellandschaften sind. Nicht dass es nicht stimmt, aber sie dürfen es nicht merken.

Ihre erste Aufgabe wird es sein, Ihr Aussehen zum Gefallen der Frauen zu verändern. Dazu ein paar Tips:

[/FONT] 




[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]Vermeiden Sie Schweiß- oder Mundgeruch.[/FONT]



[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]Tragen Sie Kleidung, in der man nicht verhaftet wird.[/FONT]



[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]Vermeiden Sie englischen Akzent. Sollten Sie von Natur aus über englischen Akzent verfügen, werden Sie schwul oder Mönch oder beides. Französischer Akzent kommt besser an. Benutzen Sie aber französische Worte, deren Bedeutung Sie kennen. Sollten Sie den französischen Akzent nicht beherrschen, versuchen Sie es mit holländischem. Das bringt zwar nicht viel, aber die Frauen glauben, Sie sind Rudi Carell und gehen mit Ihnen, wohin Sie wollen.[/FONT]



[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]Benutzen Sie Eau De Toilette, das Moschus enthält. Frauen denken dann an brunftige Stiere und schmelzen wie Schnee in der Junisonne. Ihre Frisur sollte nicht zu auffällig sein und auf keinen Fall besser aussehen als die des anzubaggernden Objekts.[/FONT]



[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]Bärtige Männer sind nicht sehr beliebt. Warum Fidel Castro allerdings jede Menge Frauen hat, weiß ich nicht. Trachten Sie danach, möglichst frisch rasiert zu sein. Die Ähnlichkeit eines frisch rasierten Gesichts mit einem Babyarsch bringt den Mutterinstinkt der Frau zum Ausbruch und Sie drückt sie an ihren Busen.[/FONT][FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]Jetzt sind Sie gerüstet für den Kampf um die Weitergabe der Gene. Wir befassen uns nun mit der Wahl des richtigen Ortes, an dem sich die von Ihnen bevorzugte Art Frauen aufhält. Spielhallen, Herrensaunas, Fußballstadien und Pissoirs kommen dafür nicht in Frage.[/FONT] [FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]Besser sind: Damensaunas (schwer zu entern), Kaffeekränzchen, Nasse-T-Shirt-Wettbewerbe und Emanzen-Treffs, sowie Kaffeehäuser und Waschsalons, Kleiderläden, Öko-Restaurants, Juweliere und vor allem Schuhgeschäfte. Sie suchen also einen dieser Orte auf und warten auf das Eintreffen eines geeigneten Objekts. Damit Ihre blöde Warterei unverfänglicher wirkt, führen Sie eine dem Aufenthaltsort angemessene Tätigkeit aus, z.B.: Schwitzen in der Damensauna, Waschen im Waschsalon oder auf Emanzen-Treffs über die Männer herziehen.

[/FONT] [FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]PHASE 2: ANNÄHERUNG[/FONT]

 [FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]Wie gehen Sie am besten vor? Dümmliches Herumprobieren nach der besten Methode ist Zeitvergeudung und bringt blaue Augen ein. Daher sind Sie gut beraten wenn Sie unsere Tips beherzigen, mit 100%iger Erfolgsquote. Das wichtigste ist der Blickkontakt. Das Objekt Ihrer Begierde sollte also von Ihrem optischen Scanner anvisiert werden. Danach sollten Sie den Blick auf die (hoffentlich) weibliche Person fixiert halten. (Wir Profis sprechen vom sogenannten "Target Lock")[/FONT] [FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]Vermeiden Sie unter allen Umständen das offene Anstarren der Objekt mit offenem Mund und vermeiden Sie Blicke auf dessen <Zensur> oder <Zensur>. Versuchen Sie unauffällig dem Objekt Näherzukommen, wobei Sie danach trachten sollten, möglichst uninteressiert zu wirken.[/FONT] [FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]Vergessen Sie nie: Die ersten Worte entscheiden über Sieg und Niederlage. Sie werden sich wahrscheinlich jetzt fragen: Was sage ich?? Antwort: Gar nichts. Führen Sie einfach eine Situation herbei, in der Sie gezwungen sind, etwas zu sagen. Beispiel: Treten Sie dem Objekt auf die Füße (wobei schwere Schuhe ungeeignet sind) und sagen Sie dann: "Oh, wie ungeschickt von mir. Nur ein Kaffee, bezahlt von mir und getrunken von Ihnen kann diese Missetat sühnen." Nun gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten: Sie lächelt und willigt ein oder sie lacht und willigt ein. Sollte das Objekt wider Erwarten nicht einwilligen, geben Sie auf, aber nicht kampflos. Lassen Sie sich nach vorne fallen, umarmen Sie das Objekt und greifen Sie ihm auf die <Zensur>. Dann keuchen Sie und stöhnen: "Ich brauch mein Insulin."[/FONT] [FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]Dann haben Sie zumindest der Frau, die Sie ja sowieso nicht bekommen konnten auf die <Zensur> gegriffen. Beim nächsten Mal können Sie, sollten Sie weiter kommen auf diese Erfahrung zurückgreifen. Wenn Ihr Objekt schüchtern ist oder verheiratet, dann wird sie Ihr Angebot auf einen Kaffee wahrscheinlich auch ablehnen. Kein Grund zur Sorge: Sie sind zäher. Günstig wäre es, jetzt zu sagen: "Aha, Sie mögen wohl keinen Kaffee, ich nämlich auch nicht." Merken Sie es: Sie haben soeben die erste Gemeinsamkeit herausgearbeitet. Vielleicht mag sie den Kaffee doch, will aber nur nicht mitgehen: Dann haben wir was Falsches gesagt. Korrigierbar? Ja!! Jetzt sagen wir: "Eigentlich liebe ich Kaffee, aber die armen Kaffeepflanzer in Südamerika will ich nicht ausbeuten." Und wir haben schon wieder unsere Gemeinsamkeit, außerdem wirken Sie durch diese Aussage sensibel und intellektuell.[/FONT] [FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]Wenn Sie Pech haben, ziert sich das Objekt nun noch immer. Kein Grund zur Besorgnis: Sie will ja auch, sie weiß es nur noch nicht. Daher sagen Sie nun: "Sind Sie immer so abweisend zu Leuten, die Ihnen auf die Zehen steigen?" Ein Pluspunkt auf Ihrer Humorseite. Nun müßte das Objekt langsam lächeln. Tut sie es nicht, sagen Sie: "Aha, Sie haben noch nichts gegessen. Ich bin auch immer grantig, wenn ich hungrig bin. Darf ich Sie zum Essen einladen?"[/FONT] [FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]Ein Pluspunkt auf Ihrer spendablen Seite. Falls es Ihnen noch nicht aufgefallen ist: Sie quatschen schon lange mit dem Objekt, lernen es kennen. Nun gibt es aber ganz zähe Objekte, die noch immer abweisend sind. Nun sagen wir: "Aha, keinen Hunger! Auch gut, dann spende ich das Geld für Ihr Essen an BROT FÜR DIE WELT. Sind Sie eigentlich religiös?" Wir haben nun einen guten Aufhänger für ein Gespräch. Unsere Glocken läuten nun PHASE 3 ein!"

[/FONT] [FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]PHASE 3: KENNENLERNEN[/FONT]

 [FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]Das Objekt ist todsicher nicht religiös. Falls doch, ist sie sowieso nichts für Sie, denn Sie wollen ja mit ihr vorehelichen <Zensur>verkehr. Vielleicht werden Sie nun hören: "Sie nerven mich, ziehen Sie Leine." Halten Sie sich gerade in obgenannten Waschsalon auf, haben Sie Glück! Dann sagen Sie: "Das mache ich, aber meine Wäsche ist noch nicht fertig." Ein Pluspunkt auf Ihrer Humorseite.[/FONT] [FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]Damit die Sache nicht eintönig wird, machen wir nun einen auf schwul. Wir stellen uns leicht seitlich, strecken unseren <Zensur> her und sagen mit Kerkeling-Stimme: "Ooch, die ewige Wäsche, dann kommt mein Mann heim und will sein Essen. Ich schaff das einfach nicht mehr." Fünf Pluspunkte auf Ihrer Humorseite, einer auf Ihrer sensiblen. Nun wird uns die Quatscherei langsam zu langweilig. Wir bzw. Sie schreiten zur Tat. Sie suchen die todsicher vorhandene Handtasche des Objekts, in Zukunft Opfer genannt, nehmen sie und sagen: "Gehen wir gleich los (auf einen Kaffee oder zum Essen), ich trage ihre Tasche." Ein Pluspunkt auf der Kavaliersseite UND: Sie muß nun mitgehen, da sie wohl kaum ihre Tasche verlieren will.[/FONT] [FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]Die Wahl des Lokals: Suchen Sie auf keinen Fall Ihre Stammkneipe auf. Dort kennt man Sie und das ist schlecht. Sie kommen hinein und hoeren: "Schau, seine Neue! Schon die 13. in diesem Monat. Houtl, hey." Waehlen Sie ein kleines, sauberes aber nicht ZU teures Lokal, man könnte Sie sonst für einen Snob halten. Dort suchen Sie einen lauschigen Platz aus, womöglich ohne den obligaten Zigeuner, der Ihnen die Ohren vollfidelt. Nun beginnt PHASE 4!!!
[/FONT] 
Viel Spaß.*​


----------



## hansolo.3 (27 Nov. 2009)

oooh..Hammer text.danke


----------



## Katzun (3 Dez. 2009)

phase 4 hätte ich auch gern noch gelesen


----------

